# WTB: Cheap Laptop.



## kobaj (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi all, ive decided I could use a small laptop for movies/music/internet. So it neads at least a cd player(burner?, Dvd would be better)/headphone jack(mic jack would be nice also)/20gb hard drive(40 would be better)/and wifi 802.11b,g. Some extra things I would like is at least a 15 inch screen and some usb ports and if possible windows xp. Im not really wanting to spend alot,100/150 bucks, but I can go higher if neaded. Thanks.


----------



## age123 (Aug 22, 2005)

hi ebay would be best safer and you can pay  by paypal


----------



## ahajv4life (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know about "safer"....can still get screwed very easily, but for that price you  might not be able to find much else.  You COULD look at www.overstock.com , they sell refurbished/new laptops as well.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 22, 2005)

well with eBay they have a lot of programs setup so you can bid more sercurly, PayPal offers buyer protection for up to $1000 if you pay via PayPal.  And your able to file a claim with ebay if you dont recieve your item.  Still not 100% safe though... but nothing is.


----------



## age123 (Aug 28, 2005)

True true


----------



## krimson_king (Sep 9, 2005)

i dont think cheap and laptop are usually associated with each other.


----------

